# Advice needed



## Guest (May 23, 2008)

Hi Everyone

i hope you can help recently i have been feeling a strong pull to want to attend church, i have got as far as emailing the local church and have recieved a reply from the vicar.

i could also go to church with my MIL but i'm scared to take the next step.

i really dont know whether to just go along on my own, or ask MIL if i can go with her??


has anyone else felt as if they want to go to church but are scared to??


----------



## ♥Jovial♥ (Feb 25, 2007)

Orange Butterfly I can completely relate, in the very same position myself!

I got as far as walking to my local church last week but never made it in!

Take care, let us know how it goes x


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Me 2

But I still don't know which church/which religion and I don't know how to overcome that


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2008)

Thanks for your replies, its such a weird feeling i really want to go but something is stopping me.

Emmalottie i feel a bit like you about not knowing which religion to choose etc, i was brought up in the catholic faith but am swaying more towards C of E or something a bit more modern??

oh well i'm sure i'll make a decision soon, part of it is about wanting my children to have religion in their lives too, so i feel like i should belong to a church now while i'm trying to make them and then it will all slot into place.

does that make sense?


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2008)

update

i went to my local church this morning it is only very small and there was only about 10 people there, i spoke to the minister and he was lovely but it still didn't feel right.

i am looking for somewhere traditional but modern, and with more of a mixture of age group the congregation was mainly elderly??

so at least i've taken the first step, i had a good chat with the minister and was told that its about finding the right place of worship for me so i guess the quest continues ...


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Well done for going  

What type of church was that?

Emma xxxx


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2008)

Hi Emma

it was my local C of E church i emailed the vicar last week and thought i'd go along this week, it was ok but not what i want really so back to the drawing board....

i'm unsure though as i dont want to just keep turning up at random churches and finding out its not for me i wish you could find out a bit more online, but there isn't much info on the churches near me.

hmmmm well i'll just keep looking for information xxxx


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

No, there doesn't seem to be much information.

Are the Alpha courses teaching about christianity - or is it broader?


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

Thats Fee

Thats not what I'm looking for either then  

Ho hum off to have another look round Amazon bookshop xx


----------



## Wicklow (May 13, 2006)

Going with someone is so less daunting. I go to a very modern church www.mcfsuffolk.org, try and google around your local area and try before you buy so to speak - you will know when you find the right place. Ours is a modern non denominational church but with a real mix of ages. We are big on outreach and working within our own community. Where are you based?

Good luck

Ruth




/links


----------



## Cate1976 (Oct 29, 2007)

Keep looking and God will lead you to the church that's right for you.  DH and I go to Omagh Community Church which is cross commmunity, non denominational.  It's like being part of one big family.


----------



## pabboo (Sep 29, 2007)

Emmalottie said:


> Me 2
> 
> But I still don't know which church/which religion and I don't know how to overcome that


(Disclaimer: I'm not a member of any particular church or religious group, but have attended Methodist, CofE, Unitarian, and Sikh services, and studied A level theology.....)

Have you thought about a unitarian church? Although Christian base, they are a creedless church, as they do nmot believe that any one church or person can know the whole truth. The key ideas are that they
* support freedom of religious thought
* base their religious ideas on rational thought rather than external authority
* form their religious principles from conscience, thinking and life's experiences
* tolerate a wide range of religious ideas, including humanism

Services often include readings from different religions and sometimes poetry etc. That way you could get a taste of the different religions and, if the idea of embracing all of them under one roof doesn't work for you, you can find one that makes more sense to you than others. Those leading the church, as with most religions, are usually very happy to meet with you to discuss thoughts, religions, and ideas.

Alternatively, perhaps a course in comparative religion would help you decide which makes the most sense to you?


----------



## Damelottie (Jul 26, 2005)

I had no idea that type of church existed   

Thank you so much - I shall look into that x


----------

